# ispconfig 3.1  POSTFIX warning: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf: table lookup problem



## fw114 (29. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ist diese Zeile in der mainf.cf so richtig ?
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf, /var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman

da ich mir der postfix auf den hammer läuft und ich keine ahnung habe ob das bei postfix so richtig ist.

die fehlermeldungen dazu im log:

Sep 29 17:05:23 lupo3 postfix/trivial-rewrite[13487]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman"
Sep 29 17:05:24 lupo3 postfix/master[10539]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup pid 13486 exit status 1
Sep 29 17:05:24 lupo3 postfix/master[10539]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/cleanup: bad command startup -- throttling
Sep 29 17:05:24 lupo3 postfix/master[10539]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite pid 13487 exit status 1
Sep 29 17:05:24 lupo3 postfix/master[10539]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/trivial-rewrite: bad command startup -- throttling
Sep 29 17:05:50 lupo3 postfix/qmgr[10541]: warning: problem talking to service rewrite: Connection timed out


----------



## fw114 (29. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe momentan wirklich echte probleme mit postfix und wäre für jede hilfe dankbar !

Sep 29 17:46:04 lupo3 postfix/smtpd[17330]: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Sep 29 17:46:04 lupo3 postfix/smtpd[17330]: warning: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf: table lookup problem
Sep 29 17:46:04 lupo3 postfix/smtpd[17355]: warning: connect to mysql server localhost: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
Sep 29 17:46:04 lupo3 postfix/smtpd[17355]: warning: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf: table lookup problem
Sep 29 17:46:04 lupo3 postfix/smtpd[17330]: warning: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf: table lookup problem
Sep 29 17:46:04 lupo3 postfix/smtpd[17355]: warning: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf: table lookup problem


----------



## Till (29. Sep. 2016)

Hier mal eine funktionierende postfix main.cf von Ubuntu zum vergleich:


```
root@server1:~# cat /etc/postfix/main.cf
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Ubuntu)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

smtpd_relay_restrictions = permit_mynetworks permit_sasl_authenticated defer_unauth_destination
myhostname = server1.example.com
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination = server1.example.com, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains =
virtual_alias_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_uids.cf
virtual_gid_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_gids.cf
sender_bcc_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_outgoing_bcc.cf
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_restriction_classes = greylisting
greylisting = check_policy_service inet:127.0.0.1:10023
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, reject_unauth_destination, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf, reject_rbl_client zen.spamhaus.org, reject_rbl_client dul.dnsbl.org, check_recipient_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_policy_greylist.cf
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps = hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/transport-mailman, proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
smtpd_sender_login_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender_login_maps.cf
proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $sender_bcc_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $smtpd_sender_login_maps
smtpd_helo_required = yes
smtpd_helo_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, check_helo_access regexp:/etc/postfix/helo_access, reject_invalid_hostname, reject_non_fqdn_hostname, check_helo_access regexp:/etc/postfix/blacklist_helo
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access regexp:/etc/postfix/tag_as_originating.re , permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_sender_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf, check_sender_access regexp:/etc/postfix/tag_as_foreign.re
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit = 100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit = 1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport = dovecot
header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special = no
smtp_tls_security_level = may
smtpd_tls_mandatory_protocols = !SSLv2, !SSLv3
smtpd_tls_protocols = !SSLv2,!SSLv3
smtp_tls_protocols = !SSLv2,!SSLv3
smtpd_tls_exclude_ciphers = RC4, aNULL
smtp_tls_exclude_ciphers = RC4, aNULL
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
message_size_limit = 0
```


----------

